# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  راهنمایی در مورد کار با دوتا دیتابیس

## A_1397

سلام
دوستان رک بگم من اصلا نمیدونم  Replication چی هست و چیکار میکنه فقط یه مشکلی دارم توی پیج های دیگه بچه ها گفتن باید از Replication  استفاده کنم. لطفا راهنماییم کنید.
واما مشکل من: دوتا *دیتابیس* دارم که هرکدوم دارای تیبلی هست و این دوتا تیبل یک فیلد مشترک یونیک دارن. حالا من میخام به محض اینکه تغییری توی رکوردی از جدول دیتابیس اولم رخ داد ، رکرود معادل آن در تیبل دیتابیس دومم هم آپدیت بشه :گیج:  چطوری میشه اینکار رو با Replication انجام داد؟؟؟

----------


## pooya1072

سلام
ابتدا باید توی دیتابیس اول پس از تنظیمات Distribution دیتابیس اول رو به عنوان Publisher (ناشر) معرفی کنی و یکی از روش های نشر اعم از Snapshot , Merge,Transaction را انتخاب کنی.بعد میری توی دیتابیس دوم و در قسمت Replication یک مشترک (Subscriber) تعریف می کنی.
آموزش کاملش رو از همین سایت برات گذاشتم .

----------

